# Insurance in former SFR Yugoslavia



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2017)

Hi all,

We’re off to Greece again next spring but the ferry costs from Italy to Greece are getting ridiculous. We can drive through EU countries where our M/H insurance is valid but it’s a long drag, especially as we will be starting our journey from Murcia, Spain. Does anyone have recent experience of purchasing daily/weekly/monthly insurance at the borders (or in advance if it’s possible) travelling through Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro and Albania? I appreciate it will be a longer journey but we’re not in a hurry and we’ll see some places we haven’t visited before. Any advice appreciated.
Thanks,
Pat.


----------



## runnach (Dec 19, 2017)

No in answer to your question, But sounds a fantastic and interesting trip.

Channa


----------



## samuel (Dec 19, 2017)

iampatman said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We’re off to Greece again next spring but the ferry costs from Italy to Greece are getting ridiculous. We can drive through EU countries where our M/H insurance is valid but it’s a long drag, especially as we will be starting our journey from Murcia, Spain. Does anyone have recent experience of purchasing daily/weekly/monthly insurance at the borders (or in advance if it’s possible) travelling through Bosnia and Herzegovina, Montenegro and Albania? I appreciate it will be a longer journey but we’re not in a hurry and we’ll see some places we haven’t visited before. Any advice appreciated.
> Thanks,
> Pat.



I dont know how it is in the UK,but for me in Belgium, i only need to ask for a insurance for Albanie. Al the rest is include. And its an free option that i have from my insurance dealer.
Cant you check your insurance and se witch coutry are included.?
We go always or via Albanie ,or via Serbia -Bulgaria /Serbia  macedonia tot Greece. Already 5 times .
willy


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2017)

channa said:


> No in answer to your question, But sounds a fantastic and interesting trip.
> 
> Channa



Hi Andrew, we’ve been to Greece in the van three times now and it’s a great place to visit in the Spring before it gets too busy and too hot. It’s motorhome heaven insofar as you can rock up pretty much anywhere and when you ask the locals if you can park overnight the response is always the same - “Of course, this is Greece and you are welcome”. We’ve only been moved on once and that was when we arrived at a beach where there were 4 Italian vans parked up with chairs, tables, washing lines etc and we’d no sooner arrived and hardly put the hand break on before the local cops came to move them on; fair play and we didn’t complain. But that’s the only time. The Greek people are so welcoming, generous and hospitable and, of course, some of the scenery is just stunning but we don’t fancy spending the best part of 18 hours each way on the ferry at anything between €550 and €700 for the return trip. I suspect that driving down the Adriatic coast through the countries I mentioned will be a bit more fun, although a longer journey obviously, and I wonder what the procedure would be like if we had to make an insurance claim! But hey, folk we’ve spoken to reckon Albania is beautiful and the folk there are nice so we’ll see what info we can gather.
Pat


----------



## QFour (Dec 19, 2017)

Dutch friends told us that you can cross over on the ferry to miss Bosnia out. Might be worth checking what is classed as Europe with your insurance company. Montenegro asked in 2005 if it could join the European Union and currency is the Euro. Albania has also asked to join.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 19, 2017)

QFour said:


> Dutch friends told us that you can cross over on the ferry to miss Bosnia out. Might be worth checking what is classed as Europe with your insurance company. Montenegro asked in 2005 if it could join the European Union and currency is the Euro. Albania has also asked to join.



Thanks for that info. Looks like there is a ferry from Split to Dubrovnik sailing through the islands so that could be an option. 
Update on the ferry cost - Minoan Lines are now quoting €373 return Ancona to Igoumenitsa. Hmm, that’s not too bad but I’m still tempted by the overland route.

Pat


----------



## Clunegapyears (Dec 20, 2017)

Green card accepted at all borders but we did not go through Albania .... BIH, Montenegro and Croatia borders are no problem.  Met some travellers in a smaller van than us ... Albanian roads dreadful and due to storms, a 6 hours detour having been held up a day as the road washed away, but people lovely.  We only turned around and crossed to Greece from Italy as we were missing a dog rabies blood test.  
Scenery stunning. We plan to redo the trip one Spring or Autumn with better weather ... we had a lot of rain and missed some places we wanted to visit due to snow. 

We got our green card through one of the camping clubs, but scenic insurance offer it too. 

If booking Ferries, use Viamare travel in the U.K. ... same price as on line but they speak English and give advice. Minoan do a free membership available online, which saved us £62.  

Currently near Mesolongi, and will cross to the Peloponnese later today or tomorrow. 

Check out our blog if you can’t sleep ... also have a map of our sleep spots ... a lot wild. 
Clunegapyears.com


----------



## John H (Dec 20, 2017)

We are insured through Safeguard and they will issue a green card for no additional cost. We are planning to go through Bosnia and Croatia next autumn and then ferry hop via Italy to Spain for the winter.


----------



## iampatman (Dec 20, 2017)

John H said:


> We are insured through Safeguard and they will issue a green card for no additional cost. We are planning to go through Bosnia and Croatia next autumn and then ferry hop via Italy to Spain for the winter.



Hi John,

We are insured through Safeguard as well and I’ve just contacted them to ask if they will issue a green card for the countries mentioned in my OP. They say they are unable to offer cover as those countries are not within their territorial limits.

Pat


----------

